# Онемения по всему телу, прогрессирует уже год, операция L4-L5



## Juliana2794 (24 Май 2016)

Добрый день Уважаемые врачи и форумчане! Меня зовут Юля, 36 лет, работа сидячая.

Очень нужна ваша помощь! В начале апреля 2015 года сильно начала болеть левая ягодица, боль в основном была при ходьбе и после сидения, когда встаешь, неделю отходила на работу, в пятницу поняла, что до работы не дойду настолько сильно болело. В понедельник боль распространилась на левую ногу от колена по внешней стороне до косточки, ходить стало просто не возможно. Диагноз был ишиас, обезболивающие противовосполительные, через неделю стало чуть легче, но появилась сильная слабость в левой стопе, на носок встать не было сил и районе подъема и сгиба стопы если тянуть на себя появилось онемение кожи, кое как смогла ходить, нашли имунальщика не далеко от дома, поехали. Он ставил огромные банки на кретестец, ягодицу и бедро со стороны попы, по ходу седалищного нерва, потом поднимал их вместе со мной, лечил от защемления. Съездила к нему раза три больше не поехала. Был небольшой прогресс, если удачно расходиться в течении часа, то походка была почти нормальной. 20 апреля врач направил на МРТ, а там грыжа 8,5 мм. Дальше к нейрохирургу. Записалась по направлению только на 14 мая в Склиф. В это время пыталась решить проблему консервативно. Стало появляться онемение в районе косточки. Пошла к вертебрологам , делали массаж левой ноги, ягодицы и спины с легкой мануальной терапией, во время массажей заметила, что стала немного неметь правая рука, но промолчала подумала, что ерунда. И началось…кожа по всему телу стала терять чувствительность, не  сильно, но заметно, сначала на руках на предплечьях, на животе в паху, потом на левой ноге этому сопутствовал такой симптом мышца где немело быстро быстро подрагивала, как бабочка крылышками. 14 мая попала к нейрохирургу в Склиф, вердикт - операция, слезы сопли в кабинете, начала жутко нервничать , прям трясло, потом доехали до РЖД там сказали тоже самое – операция, если затяните, то можете начать писаться и какаться, да еще и перестать ходить. В итоге согласилась на операцию. НО должна сказать что динамика в ноге была хорошая, сильной слабости не было, могла встать на пятку и на носок, могла сидеть, ягодица не болела, но чувствительность кожи пропадала. 27 поступила в ЦКБ №1 ОАО РЖД с симптомами на тот момент: лампас на левой ноге и онемение в области подъема и чуть выше на левой ноге. 28 мая 15 года была сделана операция с установкой импланта с жесткой фиксацией (4 винта). Сразу после операции появилась такая штука – при дификации боль отдающая в пальцы левой ноги. 9 июня выписали. Далее месяц жесткий корсет, режим походила полежала. Пила танакан месяц . Появились холодные капли  по ногам и онемение прогрессировало. По-поводу потери чувствительности думали что РС, 12 июля побежала делать МРТ всего позвоночника и головы, правда голову делала без контраста. Была в центре рассеянного склероза при 24 больнице, тамошний врач сказала сделать вызванные потенциалы и сдать анализы на антифослипидный синдром и МРТ с контрастом. Все сделала кроме МРТ. Все в норме. На МРТ позвоночника в шейном отделе протрузии, в пояснице протрузия л5-с1,в месте операции острый спаячный процесс, в голове ничего страшного нет. В июле сделала доплекс вен и артерий (в артериях начльный атеросклероз, вены все гуд. Потом контроль у оперивавшего хирурга, переход на полужесткий корсет и бассейн пару раз в неделю плюс массаж, онемение прогрессировало и было ощущение, что после массажа это онемение усублялось (быстрее прогрессировало) , вернее пока это была потеря чувствительности кожи, неврологу об этом говорила, он уверял, что погоди все пройдет. 28 июля вышла на работу на полдня. С августа начала делать ЛФК, правда сама нашла упражнения и делала. И в конце августа потеря чувствительно началось и на правой ноге и это при том, что правая нога была нормальная. В сентябре положили в клинику нервных болезней им. Кожевникова. Там все мои симптомы списали на голову. Была у их психотерапевта, пропила месяц назначенные препараты, лучше не стало. Там же сделали пять массажей и пять сеансов магнитерапии, научили ЛФК и первое ЭНМГ, выявили компрессию нерва в подколенной ямке. По этому поводу попала к врачу кот. делает блокады и понеслось. В подколенную ямку 2 блокады, и в спину не знаю сколько сбилась со счета, но оч много (разнесло щеки и на них стал расти темный пушок), и честно опять было ощущение, что от блокад процесс потери чувствительности ускорялся. Также пила лирику около полутора месяцев, т.к. подергивало мышцы на ногах, прошло. В середине октября при движении большим пальцем левой ноги стала сокращаться мышца в левой ягодице. В ноябре перестала ходить делать блокады. В ноябре же сделала еще раз ЭНМГ, то что было зажато в подколенной ямке стало лучше, но 100% выпадение ф-ответов, сделала МРТ там все нормально, ну вернее что было, то и осталось, в зоне операции ничего страшного не нашли. Поехала с этим всем на консультацию к нейрохирургу  в Бурденко, там даже слушать не стали, сказали, что у меня соматические боли, хотя я про боли и слова не сказала. В декабре сделали снимок с функциональными пробами. Прокапали 10 капельниц с сермионом. В январе еще 5. В новогодние праздники начали местами появляться иголки в мизинце и в пятке левой ноги, но как вышла на работу все пропало. В начале февраля опять решила поделать массажи спины, но после 5 сеансов чет вступило в шею, больно стало двигать и поворачивать и опять регресс в отношении чувствительности на руках и лице. Февраль-начало марта ходила на радоновые ванны плюс барокамера, отходила по 10 сеансов, улучшений не было…все также прогрессировало на всем теле. В марте была у невролога (неврологический осмотр и доплекс артерий, сказала что тромбоз артерий, странно) поставили полинейропатия на фоне метаболического сбоя, назначили лечение, проколола 10 уколов сермион, 10 аксамона, донну, все внутримышечно плюс в таблетках тиогамма и сделал два дипроспана внутримышечно с перерывом две недели, далее все это пила в таблетках, стали в мизинце и в большом пальце на левой ноге появляться иголки, но потом пропали, появилось ощущение что что-то мешает и снова их забрало, они онемели, именно уже онемели. В апреле лежала в 20 больнице в дневном стационаре, прокапали 10 капельниц с актолипеном плюс внутривенно актовегин, плюс внутримышечно сермион 8 уколов, на данный момент пью в таблетках сермион 10мг 3 раза в день, нейромедин 20мг 2 раза в день, тиогамма 600 1 раз в день, вазонит 600 2 раза в день плюс хондропротекторы и все это по сути уже два месяца, скипидарные ванны, прикладываю озокерит, купила агрегат Магнетон АМТ-2 для магнитерапии, проделала 15 сеансов ее. Улучшений нет. Процесс даже не останавливается. В апреле сделал еще одно ЭНМГ ухудшения в правой руке, левой и правой ногах также 100% выпадения ф-волн.

Да еще момент, не знаю важен ли он, но все таки напишу. Когда терялась чувствительность кожи она была как бы затечная и наоборот ооочень чувствительная, это какое-то время продолжалось, а потом она начинала хуже чувствовать.

Итог по клинике на данный момент : левая стопа вся онемевшая, как в носке плюс лампас по внешней стороне от колена и ниже. На правой потеря чувствительности ощутимое тоже с лампасом. При дификации боли в левую ногу (если раньше они были в пальцах, то теперь как-то размыто по всей голени. Вечером если лежа вытянуть стопу от себя сводит мышцы по внешнему лампасу. На пятках могу ходить минуты две потом начинает падать левая стопа, а на правой появляется жжение и сильное напряжения мышц по лампасу с внешней стороны голени и мышца и передняя большеберцовая мышца. При сгибании большого пальца на левой стопе сокращается мышца в ягодице левой, когда этой же стопой двигаю тоже в попе мышца сокращается. Потеря чувствительности ощутимое на всем теле особенно на лице и руках (кисти, особенно подушечки пальцев), иногда в руках бывают боли, хрустят все суставы. Также бывает, как током слегка ударяет и единичные холодные капли по всему телу (раньше их было оч много в основном на ногах). Иногда  не сильные боли в ягодицах и в области внешней косточки на стопах, больше на левой. Подергивает мышцы иногда. Когда начинаю нервничать трясутся руки, слабость в руках и ногах. Быстро устаю. Иногда сидя, а чаще лежа чувствую кровоток в ногах и появляется ощущение затечности кожи…как будто не хватает силы кровоток чтоб пробить иголки. Иногда как будто мышцы жжет. И суставы коленные как шарширные.

Что делать? в каком направлении рыть? какие анализы, исследования сделать? Или бултых в ножки нейрохирургам..?

Очень длинно получилось, но старалась расписать все как можно подробней. Вечером постараюсь по максимуму выложить имеющиеся анализы


----------



## La murr (24 Май 2016)

*Juliana2794*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Juliana2794 (24 Май 2016)

МРТ ноябрьское, пока сфоткала только что есть на пленке

 

Более читабельно -


----------



## dr.dreval (24 Май 2016)

*Juliana2794*, как на ваши вопросы ответил Ока Николаевич?


----------



## Juliana2794 (24 Май 2016)

апрельское ЭНМГ

   

апрельские анализы (кровь, моча)

   



dr.dreval написал(а):


> *Juliana2794*, как на ваши вопросы ответил Ока Николаевич?


ответил что надо  радон, барокамеры, ЛФК и прокапаться все это одновременно, что я и сделала...единственное я колола внутримышечно актовегин, мильгамму


----------



## Танюля (24 Май 2016)

*Juliana2794*,  я не врач- просто заметила что у вас очень высокие эзонофилы. С этой стороны пробовали проверяться?


----------



## dr.dreval (25 Май 2016)

Juliana2794 написал(а):


> ответил что надо радон, барокамеры, ЛФК и прокапаться все это одновременно, что я и сделала...единственное я колола внутримышечно актовегин, мильгамму


Пройдите реабилитационное лечение в одном из профильных стационаров Москвы, если в столице не получится - поезжайте в уральский реабилитационный центр (Нижний Тагил), цены адекватные, а реабилитация отличная.


----------



## Juliana2794 (25 Май 2016)

Танюля написал(а):


> *Juliana2794*,  я не врач- просто заметила что у вас очень высокие эзонофилы. С этой стороны пробовали проверяться?


Спасибо что обратили внимание, терапевт сказала что могут быть паразиты, таблетки пропила, через пару недель повторю анализы, если что-то будет, то конечно буду думать над обследованием с этой стороны. Если у Вас было что-то подобное с чего порекомендуете начать обследование?


dr.dreval написал(а):


> пройдите реабилитационное лечение в одном из профильных стационаров Москвы, если в столице не получится- поезжайте в уральский реабилитационный центр (Нижний Тагил), цены адекватные, а реабилитация отличная.


Спасибо за рекомендации! Можно еще несколько вопросов
1. У Вас были похожие случаи?? т.е. на Ваш взгляд ничего страшного нет в моей ситуации
2. Какой из Московских центров можете порекомендовать (приценюсь)

и еще вопрос...если уж совсем ситуация станет фиговая, не исключен ли вариант повторной операции..?


----------



## dr.dreval (25 Май 2016)

Juliana2794 написал(а):


> Спасибо за рекомендации! Можно еще несколько вопросов
> 1. У Вас были похожие случаи? Т.е. на Ваш взгляд ничего страшного нет в моей ситуации
> 2. Какой из Московских центров можете порекомендовать (приценюсь)


Ничего страшного, подмосковный реабилитационный центр "Голубое" (дорого, за эту цену Вы сможете реабилитировать весь подъезд в Нижнем Тагиле).


----------



## Tuchka241 (25 Ноя 2018)

@Juliana2794, сейчас уже 2 года прошло, но все равно спрошу. Все-таки выяснилось, что за диагноз?
У меня сейчас очень схожая клиническая картина.


----------



## OlgaOlga (12 Окт 2019)

Tuchka241 написал(а):


> @Juliana2794, сейчас уже 2 года прошло, но все равно спрошу. Все-таки выяснилось, что за диагноз?
> У меня сейчас очень схожая клиническая картина.


Добрый день! У меня такая же ситуация( У Вас что-то прояснилось с лечением?


----------

